# FL: Tiger vs. Gator



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Tiger the pit bull vs. gator
​
Posted by Barbara Hijek on June 16, 2010 07:22 AM

Tiger, a 2-year-old pit bull, lived up to his name Tuesday - he fought an alligator in Lake Hunter in Lakeland and lived to bark about it. 

The pooch suffered several cuts on his left leg and couple of loose teeth, reports the Lakeland Ledger. 

Oscar Alarcon was walking Tiger along the lake's shoreline when the dog waded a short distance into the lake and was suddenly grabbed by an alligator. Alarcon estimated it to be about 6 feet long, reports the Ledger. 

Alarcon said he had seen only small alligators at the lake during his daily walks and didn't realize larger alligators lived there, too. 

 

Photo: KIM FATICA | Bay News 9 BuyTwo-year-old pit bull Tiger suffered cuts and some loose teeth but escaped with his life Tuesday when he was grabbed by an alligator in Lake Hunter near downtown Lakeland. 
http://weblogs.sun-sentinel.com/news/spe...tor_1.html 

-------------------------------------------------

*UPDATE !!!*

Pit bull recovering from gator attack  
'Tiger' may have fought back

 
Tiger the pit bull is recovering at home after being attacked by an alligator.

Posted: 06/16/2010 
Last Updated: 8 hours and 44 minutes ago

By: Erik Waxler 
LAKELAND, Fla. - Tiger is taking it easy, spending the day in bed lying down. His owner Vivian Rovelo says this pit bull doesn't even have the energy to go outside.

"He didn't eat yesterday," she said. 

Vivian says normally the dog is very active. 

"Yes. Running, playing, you can't imagine. He's a very excited dog."  

Tiger needs his rest a day after surviving an alligator attack at Lake Hunter just south of downtown Lakeland.  

The dog was going for a walk around the lake, as he often does with Vivan's husband Oscar. With soaring temperatures, Tiger needed a water break.  

"He was going to the lake, because it was hot. And the alligator attacked. The alligator wanted to take him," said Rovelo.  

Tiger fought back and got out of the alligator's grip. Then Vivian's husband pulled him to safety with the leash.  

"He said, oh! Tiger, Tiger! And he pulled him out and the alligator was gone," she said.  

There are plenty battle scars, scrapes and scratches all over Tiger's body. But it appears he may have hurt the gator too. One of Tiger's teeth is cut in half.  

And while there are alligator warning signs around the lake, Vivian says more are needed. "Let me tell you, you have to be careful in the lakes, everybody. Everybody walks over there, with dogs, with kids."  

Florida Fish and Wildlife officials don't advise pets to swim, exercise, or drink near places alligators call home.  

Vivan hopes Tiger is up and around and back to his old self soon. In the meantime, she's giving him love, and the run of a big comfy bed. 
http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/new...-gator-attack-​


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wow... tough guy there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that's Crazy. Poor dog.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yep. That pit wasn't going down for dinner without a fight.
Gators have big attitudes, well....Tiger did too 

Good job Tiger. I was watching Animal Planet last night and they were talking about a lioness who had lost all of her cubs to gators 5 years in a row. Anybody watch that?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

now that is one doggy "fish" story!! LOL!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Never under estimate this breed  lol way to go Tiger!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

If this happened to me and Red we'd be eatin some gator that night


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL you all are funny! 
And that is so true PrairieMoonPits


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats gameness I love these dogs.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What a resilient handsome guy! Best of luck recovering Tiger the Courageous Pit Bull!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Thats gameness I love these dogs.


I couldn't have said it better


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Alarcon said he had seen only small alligators at the lake during his daily walks and didn't realize larger alligators lived there, too.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> And while there are alligator warning signs around the lake, Vivian says more are needed.
> 
> ]




I thought these two quotes were kinda comical.Umm if there's little ones,there's sure to be big ones.Where do you think the little ones come from?Duh!
And if you knew that there were warning signs,then why are more needed?HELLO!You're in Florida!Every body of water in Fl has alligators!Stupid!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I thought these two quotes were kinda comical.Umm if there's little ones,there's sure to be big ones.Where do you think the little ones come from?Duh!
> And if you knew that there were warning signs,then why are more needed?HELLO!You're in Florida!Every body of water in Fl has alligators!Stupid!


:rofl::goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Yep. That pit wasn't going down for dinner without a fight.
> Gators have big attitudes, well....Tiger did too
> 
> Good job Tiger. I was watching Animal Planet last night and they were talking about a lioness who had lost all of her cubs to gators 5 years in a row. Anybody watch that?


Yes, I saw that episode. I don't currently have cable, but when I did.. we did watch animal planet, discovery channel, and whatever channel wrestling was on, lol. I'm not a die hard fan of wrestling, but the old man is, so when he's got the remote, we don't argue with him, lol.

:woof: :clap: Way to go Tiger! That's what you call fighting for your life, literally! Glad he's recovering.



dixieland said:


> I thought these two quotes were kinda comical.*Umm if there's little ones,there's sure to be big ones.Where do you think the little ones come from?Duh!*And if you knew that there were warning signs,then why are more needed? *HELLO! You're in Florida!Every body of water in Fl has alligators!* Stupid!


:rofl: :rofl: :clap: My thoughts exactly! You took the words right outta my mouth! I said the same exact thing to myself when I read that he had only seen little ones, lol. Yep, being a Florida native, I even knew as a small child that gators were around us. We've seen small ones turn up in the ditches sometimes after a good heavy rain, lol... and we didn't go near em! :hammer: Stupid people!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yes, I saw that episode. I don't currently have cable, but when I did.. we did watch animal planet, discovery channel, and whatever channel wrestling was on, lol. I'm not a die hard fan of wrestling, but the old man is, so when he's got the remote, we don't argue with him, lol.
> 
> :woof: :clap: Way to go Tiger! That's what you call fighting for your life, literally! Glad he's recovering.


Lol you're old man sounds like my sister and basketball! Don't get in between her and the Lakers :rofl:

I'm glad someone knew what i was talking about,it's such a good show. Animal Planet doesn't really show good stuff anymore. There's always marathons of Whale Wars or River Monsters. And i hate trying to catch the few good stuff on saturdays lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. yeah, we don't come between "Daddy" and his wrestling.. that's his only "bad habit" so I let him have it, lol... he don't smoke or drink or do drugs of any kind... other than wrestling, he just drinks way too much coca-cola, lol. I'm kinda into it myself.. I like the older stuff.. The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Heart Break Kid (Shawn Michaels), Undertaker, Brock Lesnar (he's UFC now) and Goldberg... 

I totally understand about the re-runs.. that's pretty much why we don't have cable now.. paying $100/month for cable and internet only to see re-runs all the time just wasn't cutting it, lol. So, we just watch old wrestling tapes and DVDs and whatever movies we choose to rent, or play the PS2 and we're good to go!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol.. yeah, we don't come between "Daddy" and his wrestling.. that's his only "bad habit" so I let him have it, lol... he don't smoke or drink or do drugs of any kind... other than wrestling, he just drinks way too much coca-cola, lol. I'm kinda into it myself.. I like the older stuff.. The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Heart Break Kid (Shawn Michaels), Undertaker, Brock Lesnar (he's UFC now) and Goldberg...
> 
> I totally understand about the re-runs.. that's pretty much why we don't have cable now.. paying $100/month for cable and internet only to see re-runs all the time just wasn't cutting it, lol. So, we just watch old wrestling tapes and DVDs and whatever movies we choose to rent, or play the PS2 and we're good to go!


Good job "daddy" lol! :clap:
Yeah i know them lol! I watch wrestling  You like Bret Hart? 

Yeah, cable is okay but lots of times there's stuff on i've seen before. i don't blame you lol! I asked my mom for Animal Planet channel last summer and she ordered cable, now i'm tired of seeing the Jeremy guy from River Monsters, and Whale wars. I'm like, "Where's the good stuff? Meerkat Manor, Groomer Has It, Animal Cops (they BARELY show it now! they MADE Animal Planet Channel!)where's that good ol stuff?" They have a new show called Last Chance Highway but where are the shows about APBTs? Pit Boss is okay but that Shorty guy gets on my nerves and Pit Bulls and Parolees are okay but they need new episodes lol. DVDs, Netflix, PS2 (ect), and the internet rock when it comes to movies!  I watch all my movies on the internet lol!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, Bret Hart is ok.. he took the win over The Miz lastnight.. we catch up on the news on the net since we don't have cable, lol. I got your uncle the new dvd Hart & Soul for Father's Day! I had to sneak off to Walmart w/out him just to get it, lol! He looks at it everytime we go to walmart.. so I knew that would be a dead on choice for him!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yeah, Bret Hart is ok.. he took the win over The Miz lastnight.. we catch up on the news on the net since we don't have cable, lol. I got your uncle the new dvd Hart & Soul for Father's Day! I had to sneak off to Walmart w/out him just to get it, lol! He looks at it everytime we go to walmart.. so I knew that would be a dead on choice for him!


Lol, i think he looks so funny in those jean shorts of his.
i think The Miz is stupid, he used to be scared to wrestle everyone now he's all "Big and Bad" 
Lol, and I'm sure uncle will LOVE that DVD! Congrats on getting it from Walmart! That's one of my favorite stores lol! It's his "dreamie" i'm sure of it


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I felt these were appropriate for Tiger :clap:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I felt these were appropriate for Tiger :clap:


:goodpost:


----------

